# Health insurance after landing/travelling



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello there,

We understand that health insurance is needed for the first three months after moving to Canada. We plan to land, travel for two weeks (fact finding) and then return to the UK for a few months before moving back again permanently. 

1. Will normal 'holiday insurance' be valid for this trip because we are landing?

2. Assuming it is more than three months until the time that we move permanently, does that mean we will then be covered on returning by Canadian healthcare or will the three months start from that time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We understand that health insurance is needed for the first three months after moving to Canada. We plan to land, travel for two weeks (fact finding) and then return to the UK for a few months before moving back again permanently.
> 
> ...


1) Norman travel insurance will suffice.

2) Assuming you are going to LAND on your fact finding trip you should apply for medical coverage at that time in whatever Province you plan to settle. However you should know that most, if not all, Provinces exact a fee and you will require to pay that.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi BBoo 

I've heard others, that are arriving in BC, mention these two companies ...

Pacific Blue Cross
Pacific Blue Cross | BC Life - BC's most trusted provider of health, dental and travel benefits

and 

Canadasure
CanadaSure - specialist immigration, travel and health insurance while visiting Canada


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin and Oggy.......really helpful advice. Oggy, the sites you mentioned are great, you're a star!


----------

